# Next Victim..  Columbia year 1951 ?



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

I dragged this one out of the storage.  Im not looking to do a restore on it just get back together.
QUESTION:  This model has the 3" wide  fenders  what wheels and tires will work  Morrow? hub?

Also I would like to get a tank for it
Now I have 3 coffin tanks 2 of them are maroon color and the other is rattle can black. Id like to find a red tank for it   willing to trade up tanks if anyone has one...


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> I dragged this one out of the storage.  Im not looking to do a restore on it just get back together.
> QUESTION:  This model has the 3" wide  fenders  what wheels and tires will work  Morrow? hub?
> 
> Also I would like to get a tank for it
> ...


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2022)

What yr. is your bike ?, There is a ser # chart here on the cabe and in the Cloumbia books, might not be a coffin tank but if it is just paint your rattle can one as a place holder.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

mrg said:


> What yr. is your bike ?, There is a ser # chart here on the cabe and in the Cloumbia books, might not be a coffin tank but if it is just paint your rattle can one as a place holder.



Thats plan B  if I cant find one
No idea what year it is   I'll  run the s#  and check it out


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2022)

Need to ck those #'s, you might be looking for the next version tank.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

You talkin bout a Fire arrow tank?


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

mrg said:


> Need to ck those #'s, you might be looking for the next version tank.



You talkin bout a Fire arrow tank?


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2022)

They called it the " Air Flow " tank, early to mid 50's


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 15, 2022)

mrg said:


> Need to ck those #'s, you might be looking for the next version tank.



OK  the s# on this bike is located on the left drop out  R321627..  1951


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaneskustoms said:


> I dragged this one out of the storage.  Im not looking to do a restore on it just get back together.
> QUESTION:  This model has the 3" wide  fenders  what wheels and tires will work  Morrow? hub?
> 
> Also I would like to get a tank for it
> ...



Progress


----------

